# iPad skins



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I know for many that own Kindles, skins are almost a necessity to express one's personality, etc.  I don't see a lot of people skinning iPads, is there a reason for this?  I am thinking of putting a skin on my iPad2, just wanted to see whether folks had skinned their iPads or had an intention of skinning?  Just curious.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

You know, it's funny, I was just thinking the exact same thing the other day: I would not envision not skinning my Kindle, but it's the only device I do skin!

I don't have a skin on my iPhone, and neither do I on my iPad. I originally thought I might skin my iPad, but have decided against it in the end. I wish I could have some of the Decalgirl skins as background/screensaver though, but DG doesn't offer that possibility - Gelaskin has a great app for that, by the way!

What it comes down to though, I think, is that I feel that there simply is not enough space on the front of the iPad to make it worth it, in a way. I realized that when I saw the new touchscreen of the Nook, and my first thought was: too bad there isn't anymore space left to skin it  

The other reason I will not skin my iPad - besides the lack of space for said skin, is that the iPad doesn't really have a frame around the screen, like the Kindle. Of course it does, but because it's level with the screen, it kind of disappears visually, which I find esthetically very nice. If I added a skin, it would highlight the separation between the screen and the frame. 

So after having given this a lot of thought, I guess I will continue happily skinning my Kindle, and leave my other devices "nacked"


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Neo said:


> I wish I could have some of the Decalgirl skins as background/screensaver though, but DG doesn't offer that possibility - Gelaskin has a great app for that, by the way!


Are you sure about this because I just came from Decalgirl and it looked like for just about every one of their iPad skins - there was an associated screensaver. As a matter of fact, I am trying to decide on one because I like a lot of the skins, but when you combine the wallpaper, it gets a little busy. So although that is good for the Kindle, the additional real estate of the iPad screen makes me not want to go with something to busy. Just a thought. Besides, I will be using this for work, so I have to be somewhat careful about how much of my personality gets expressed with a skin - lol!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL, I can imagine! Unfortunately, while it is true that DG has a corresponding SS for every skin, you need to buy the skin for them to provide you with a specific code you "redeem" on the website to download the SS. So you can't just access the SS like you can for the Gelaskins .

Which one are you looking at? I would totally go for the Dark Fairy one (which of course they don't have yet for iPad 2, but one could ask for ) - and yes, that's how much I've thought about it


----------

